# Nano salt water setups



## Firstclasscichlids (May 12, 2013)

Salt water setups 8 - 10 gallon cube: Just curious if anyone has one or had one running. Would like to hear any feedback or comments on other members experiences with this tank size. 

Thanks.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't have a cube but I have a 10g half moon saltwater tank that I've recently set up.

My biggest issue so far has been salinity swings. I've seen it go from 1.024 to 1.026 in a day.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am currently running a Cadlights 8 gallon mini series nano cube. I'm using it as a recovery tank for corals that are not doing well in my other systems and I have 3 tiny sea horses swimming around. 

It's a great little tank. The only draw back in my opinion is that because of the size there is no real room for a skimmer and proper filtration(chemi-pure helps alot!), there for weekly maintainance is required. 

Silinity swings are eaily cured if you move water from a larger aquarium to the nano as a water change instead of using new water and salt mix...


Good luck!


----------



## Firstclasscichlids (May 12, 2013)

silent1mezzo said:


> I don't have a cube but I have a 10g half moon saltwater tank that I've recently set up.
> 
> My biggest issue so far has been salinity swings. I've seen it go from 1.024 to 1.026 in a day.


What are you keeping in it?


----------



## Firstclasscichlids (May 12, 2013)

Sea horses, are you serious!? That's excellent!! I was thinking just adding live sand/rocks and see what interesting things come out.



imy112 said:


> I am currently running a Cadlights 8 gallon mini series nano cube. I'm using it as a recovery tank for corals that are not doing well in my other systems and I have 3 tiny sea horses swimming around.
> 
> It's a great little tank. The only draw back in my opinion is that because of the size there is no real room for a skimmer and proper filtration(chemi-pure helps alot!), there for weekly maintainance is required.
> 
> ...


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Firstclasscichlids said:


> What are you keeping in it?


Currently only Xenia and green star polyps. I haven't finalized the stock list yet.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Firstclasscichlids said:


> Sea horses, are you serious!? That's excellent!! I was thinking just adding live sand/rocks and see what interesting things come out.


Definetly a great idea to start slow and stick to your plan. The wife really wanted sea horses. Happy wife, Happy life lol.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

imy112 said:


> Definetly a great idea to start slow and stick to your plan. The wife really wanted sea horses. Happy wife, Happy life lol.


My gf would leave me alone with this hobby if I got a little seahorse nano haha This might be a dumb question, but how hard are they to keep?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Actually, Sea Horses are very resiliant as they are not susceptible to ich and can survive in very low salinity levels. They do however require clean water as they generally dont do well with high amonia and nitrate levels. They also, prefer cooler water conditions.


----------



## Firstclasscichlids (May 12, 2013)

imy112 said:


> Definetly a great idea to start slow and stick to your plan. The wife really wanted sea horses. Happy wife, Happy life lol.


You couldn't be more right on that one... What type of seahorses are they?


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Firstclasscichlids said:


> You couldn't be more right on that one... What type of seahorses are they?


Vietnamese ponies. Colin from Reefboutique has really nice local bread ones as well.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

I had a 12 gallon fluval saltwater tank back in the day when I started with a saltwater setup. I had a HOB filter with carbon, small mini refugium in the HOB filter, and it always seemed to have nutrient issues. Heavily LPS and softy dominant back then, and I've also had a lot of coral die off with that setup. But this was back in the day before I started to use an RO/DI filter and before I discovered the importance of using a sump.

I now have a 16g display with a 10g sump that's filled to about 85-90% capacity (I have a nano tank thread that i started here on this link):

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72545

I'm now a heavy sump believer, even with a nano setup. It makes a HUGE difference.


----------

